# تعريف المعالجة الحرارية



## مفتاح ابوشوفه (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
*ارجو منكم الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة
1- تعريف المعالجة الحرارية؟
2- لماذا تتم قبل اللحام وبعد اللحام؟
3- عي المعادن تتطلب معالجة حرارية؟
وشكرا*


----------



## صلاح سلمان عبد الك (22 مايو 2008)

المعاملة الحراية عبارة عن عملية تسخين للمعدن يعقبها وقت تثبيت عند هذه الدرجة اعتمادا على حجم القطعة المراد معاملتها يعقبها تبريد اما بطيء او متوسط او سريع اعتمادة على نوع المعاملة هل هي تخمير تام او تخمير عملية او معادلة او تقسية ومراجعة هذا بصورة عامة
اما فيما يخص اللحام فتجرى قبله لان بعض انواع الفولاذ ذات محتوى سبائكي عالي فبعده لخامها تتكون اطوار هشة في منطقة المتئثرة بالحرارة مما يجعلها للكسر وتسمى هذه العملية التسخين المسبق والغرض منها تقليل معدلات التبريد لتجنب تكوان اطوار هشة مثل المارتنسايت
اما المعاملة بعد اللحام فتسمى بالمعاملة اللاحقة والغرض منها ازالة الاجهادات المتجمعة في منطقة اللحام وتحويل الاطوار الهشة مثل المارتسايت الى اطوار مطيلية مثل الفرايت والبيرلايت


----------

